# I said goodbye to my best friend, Brody, today.



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to all who were following my posts since March on my beautiful Brody's decline. Especially, you words of wisdom and encouragement the last few days.
Everyone knows how hard this decision is, and I did pray that he would go on his own, thought he did on Saturday night.
This final decision has weighed heavily on me the last few weeks. I had made an appointment several weeks ago then cancelled it. I am glad I did. I committed every minute I had to him. He went where I did and we just went less. What I read about quality of life and how you will know is so true.
A month ago, I could still get him to walk a little more than a half mile, by this weekend he could not get to the corner without stopping. 
Although he was not a huge swimmer and retriever of items thrown in the water, he never missed a chance to romp in the water and lay down to cool off. When I took him to the creek yesterday then his all time favorite swimming spot this morning, he would only get his toes wet. Today it was like he really wanted me to know, Mom, I just don't want to swim anymore. It broke my heart in one sense but also relieved me.
He is a golden who loved kids more than any other dog I have ever seen, then last week he got nervous when three of my great nieces were in the same room as him, that was a first, he could not get enough of them, no matter how many.
When he heard my keys or saw me packing to leave, he was by my side ready to go. The last week he would not lift his head when I asked, "Do you want to go bye-bye?" Then, it was clear he was not comfortable in the car and he seldom wanted to look out the window, he just laid on the seat.
By this weekend, he was just completely lethargic and we came home from the river where he always loved to swim. He laid in the grass with his eyes closed and that is when I thought I lost him, he was breathing so shallow. I got him in and he just laid there, not even moving when I snuggled against him, did not even lift his leg to rub his chest, he loved his chest being rubbed.
This morning, I knew I needed to take him to the vet one more time and they did not know what more could be done.
I knew when we went into the vet, he was not right because he never sat when we were there because he loved "talking" to all the animals and people. He just laid down and did not move.
The hardest part is I just wish I knew what happened, the vet said he had something going on inside because he lost a lot of weight and had changed so much in just three months.
Yes, he had his moments where it seemed that he was okay, but those were fewer and fewer over the last weeks.
So my beautiful boy, my best friend and constant companion has crossed over rainbow bridge and now is frolicking with his canine sisters he lost in 2008.
It hurts, but I also know he is just not suffering any more and he knows I will be okay.
Christine


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet Brody, run free.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry .... what a beautiful boy and loving tribute.

It is very hard to make 'that' decision, but in the end it it our final kindness and act of love.

Run free Brody, wind the wind in your fur and your paw prints straight & fast once again.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Christine, don't second guess your decision. You did the right thing. Even one day too long is heartbreaking in itself.

So sorry for your loss.

"Just this side of Heaven, there is a place called Rainbow Bridge ... "

Run Brody, run. Good dog.


Max
(I choose to believe ...)


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Brody gave you his all and you loved and cared for him right up to the end - and you gave him the last gift you could. The memories you have will be treasured forever. Praying for God's comfort and peace for you all.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I am so very sorry. You gave him the best life, and it sounds like he gave right back.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Brody ~ he was loved so much and had a lifetime of lovely memories ~ in time, may these same memories bring you peace and comfort.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your Brody. I know how hard it must be. That last picture of you and Brody is just beautiful. May you find peace in his memories.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. It is so hard to say good-bye but you have wonderful memories that you can cherish.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's one of those hard decisions that is so very painful to make, even when we know it's right. It's heartbreaking but we let them go because of our love and devotion to them. I am so sorry for your pain and the loss of your Brody.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Brody is a handsome boy and was deeply loved. Now he watches over you from a different place but pain free. You gave him the greatest gift of love. I believe a day will come when you will be with him again.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Your post is written beautifully. I'm in tears as I type this. I can't express how sorry I am that you lost your sweet boy. It's clear he knew he was loved. His love will never leave you. You will feel it every time you think of your gorgeous boy. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for your the loss of your best friend.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace beautiful boy.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Glad you got to share his life for a few more weeks! 

RIP Brody


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Sweet Brody is now running free!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Brody. My heart goes out to you.

Run free sweetie.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*So much learned*

In just over 24 hours, I have learned SO very much about me, about life, sadly, about death.
Thank you all for you loving notes and heartfelt sympathy and encouragement.
A week ago, when I knew yesterday was around the corner, I swore I would never do this again, I could never make that decision again.
But, when I look back at his photos and videos in the last 3 days he was by my side, think about his labored breathing and, let's just say, change of attitude toward life, he helped me make that decsion.
In the last day, I have had more amazing notes left by SO many who knew him, lived a piece of life with him and they all knew him for the amazing dog he was.
I know some of you will understand, but although he is not here in body, I feel his warm tongue licking my hand, I laid on his bed tonight and felt his soul, I have smiled and laughed with my daughters about days he spent at Drexel University and the stories he would not give up, to the time when I was unexpectedly hospitalized and my daughter came to Philadelphia to take care of him with her boyfriend, a homeless man approached my daughter and said, "Who are you? Why do you have Brody?" She told him she was my daughter. He replied, "Oh, Brody is my friend and I was not sure why he was with you." The truth is, that man, had not idea who I really was but, I would let brody run a whole block to this homeless man who he would love and kiss and Brody gave that man something he did not have. 
That same weekend, her boyfriend took him for a walk in evening, after most places were closed and they ended up standing at the door of the pet store. When Ryan told me that I asked him, did he take you to the seamstress for a treat? Ryan, being of the intellectual type look a bit astonished and said, "yeah, how did you know?" I told him that one day the door to her place was open just a crack and he jumped in bringing me behind him, not a usual thing for Brody. She laughed smiled and welcomed him, then gave him a treat, again, never talking to me, just to him and said, you are welcome here any time, in her broken English. Of course, he understood that and always made sure we went down that street to our apartment!
I have reflected on the true me and how Brody allowed me to love with all I have and only want to share it. I left a relationship once because that man was physically mean to Brody ONE time then soon after, nasty to my daughter. Brody taught me unconditional love, he taught me, there are no excuses, sometimes you chew something up but instead of denying it, you apologize. He taught me, I was worth being loved.
He taught me to know and trust that he would let me know when the day has come and that is what I offer. I challenged that I would KNOW, I KNEW yesterday and I named so many of his furry friends who have gone before him and let him know on Saturday night, that it was okay, I was going to be okay and he got to see both his human sisters and his canine brother/nephew and also sleep in his little grandbaby's room.
He taught me so much over all these years, but SO much in the last 24 hours.
One thing I know, there will come a day when I will rescue another golden. I so firmly believe that we need to rescue more, unitl there are none to rescue, and those dogs, pups or seniors, will give us love and memories never to be outdone.
Thank you all.


----------



## AoifeRollo (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to your beautiful boy. Thank you so much for sharing him with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brody. 
He was a beautiful boy, I can tell from your words and the wonderful pictures how very special he was and how much he meant to you. 

Brody will always be with you, you feeling his presence, his licking your hand is a very special gift. He's letting you know he's alright, he's still with you and watching over you. 


My thoughts are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Brody


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Brody. Such a beautiful boy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

When I first read about Brody (in Doug's thread) and saw his picture, I could see how wonderful he was. In fact, he reminded me of my wonderful Golden in her older years (over 30 years ago). She, like Brody, had a special Golden sweetness in her look. Always. She was one of the eternally patient and good ones. I am so very sorry for your loss. He will live forever in your heart. I am glad you are posting here.

Big, comforting, hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

What you wrote about Brody is so beautiful!
I added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-7.html#post5757994


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss of sweet Brody. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Maryb (Jun 13, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Brody was absolutely beautiful and I can tell he was a very special dog. I know how difficult this is for you right now. How much your heart hurts. You took very good care of him and he knows how much you loved him. Your lives were both enriched because you shared it. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a special dog he was. I love your beautiful tribute to him.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

brodybond said:


> In just over 24 hours, I have learned SO very much about me, about life, sadly, about death.
> Thank you all for you loving notes and heartfelt sympathy and encouragement........
> 
> , a homeless man approached my daughter and said, "Who are you? Why do you have Brody?" She told him she was my daughter. He replied, "Oh, Brody is my friend and I was not sure why he was with you." The truth is, that man, had not idea who I really was but, I would let brody run a whole block to this homeless man who he would love and kiss and Brody gave that man something he did not have.
> ...


Your tribute to Brody is so lovely, I'm moved particularly by the story of the man he touched that needed love and the kindness you have to share Brody with him. I know what you mean about learning about yourself, life, and death as we help our beloved goldens move from here to Rainbow bridge. You have my sincerest sympathies and prayers for comfort.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing more with us about your Brody. 

What a great dog. You were so blessed, and have now blessed us too with your loving words. 

Max


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am very sorry I missed your threads about your dear Brody. I'm very sorry for the loss of your special boy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Brody is gone. I truly believe that Goldens will let you know when the time has come to leave. Keep the good memories close to your heart. Brody was a sweetie!


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*Three weeks....I still hurt so much...so does his feline sister*

This past weekend, I hugged a lot of dogs when we docked at different places along the bay. There was one young golden who I apologized to the owners as I burst into tears hugging her, but they understood. They were not going to get another after they lost their first and their son bought her for Christmas.
Tonight the thunder is really booming and as much as he drove me crazy with his anxiety, I miss calming him and watching how he trusted me.
Strangest thing in the last week is his feline sister has started licking my hand at night, like he is telling her to comfort me.
It is getting better, but I miss that fur ball and I don't know if I will ever be able to take his bed from my room. Is it crazy that I lay my head there at night to smell him and feel like he is there?
Crazy missing my Brody in Maryland.
Christine


----------

